# Stuck in 5th gear



## Penny (Mar 2, 2017)

2004 maxima 5speed automatic transmission. After I drive it awhile and turn it off it is hard to crank. When it does crank and I shift to reverse and then drive there is a popping sound. When I go to take off there is no power. It says it is in 5th gear. Any idea what the problem is? Doesn't do it all the time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would be impossible to say without some diagnostic work, but the 5-speed, automatic, front-wheel drive transmissions used in these vehicles had a lot of problems caused by warpage of the valve body assembly. In those cases, the valve body had to be replaced.


----------

